# Looking for some info



## Cole77 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello I'm new to this forum, but am a member in others. Great place to find answers. My girlfriends younger brother just purchased a 1990 4cyl extended cab 4wd standard nissan p/u as his first vehicle and the rear pinion left go, more than likely a bearing. I tried to find info on the net such as what type of rear end difference their is between 4cyl and the 6cyl, if any. What gears they came with, what rear ends are the same to be able swap as long as the gearing is the same, so on and so forth. If any one can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Cole77 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum, but am a member in others. Great place to find answers. My girlfriends younger brother just purchased a 1990 4cyl extended cab 4wd standard nissan p/u as his first vehicle and the rear pinion left go, more than likely a bearing. I tried to find info on the net such as what type of rear end difference their is between 4cyl and the 6cyl, if any. What gears they came with, what rear ends are the same to be able swap as long as the gearing is the same, so on and so forth. If any one can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks[/QUO
> ...


----------

